# 3 point hitch system for atv



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I just bought a 3 point hitch system and a 5 ft back blade for my atv sight unseen on craigslist for only $55 lol. I seen it thought it would be cool and called the people up and bought it. can someone give me any info on one these things. it says it is hydraulic I dont know what would have to run through the atv. here are the pics of it that the women had on craigslist. I will have better pics tonight when I go get it.


----------



## sublime68charge

I know that Cycle country makes a 3pt system for ATV, Heck I have one under the work bench in the garage that has yet to be opend and put on an ATV. 
I got a good deal on it and have plans for it to have a back blade and mount my ATV Snow blower up front I want to due this to a Honda Foreman but I need the $$ to buy another Foreman for doing this 2. I dont' wanna mess up the one I have as it is my first line of Snow removal and I can't afford to have it go down during snow removal season.
might want to try and find out What type of Quad it came off of as from Cycle country's site they have different mounting system per different quads.

nice score,

so you gonna put this on the Other ATV?

sublime out


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

it came off a polaris. I am going to put it on my green quad with the plow.


----------



## hondarecon4435

i think it would be easier to put a linear actuater in place of the hydralic cyliner rather than mess with adding a hydro pump and everythin on the atv


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

it is a linear one. i dont know what she was saying hydraulic.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

can someone help me how to mount the thing on my quad. I dont have a clue how. here are some pics.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## hondarecon4435

it was made for the polaris there is no way it will just bolt up to your arctic cat your gonna have to build a mount


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

yep I just figured out how to make it work. I need to find a remote for it


----------



## hondarecon4435

cool make sure you get some pics with it mounted. this is an excellent find i would love to find one like this


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

they said the thing worked in the summer. I am gonna put my jump it on it tomarrow and see if it works. if it does I need to get a switch to power the thing up and down because that is what it is missing.


----------



## Zach

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;736018 said:


> can someone help me how to mount the thing on my quad. I dont have a clue how. here are some pics.


Duct tape??...... I dunno, that thing looks confusing as hell!


----------



## chuckraduenz

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;736126 said:


> they said the thing worked in the summer. I am gonna put my jump it on it tomarrow and see if it works. if it does I need to get a switch to power the thing up and down because that is what it is missing.


go to radio shack and get a 2 pole, 3 postion switch. i got my swtch from there to use on my 12v actuator for my home made 3pt towable trailer. i have a blade and a earthcavator. easy to wire the switch.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I got a few brand new 3 pole switches outside in the garage I got from work (fringe benefits). The thing is confusing as all hell to figure out which end is up and which is down. here are some pics of it on quad temporarily the way I think it goes.


----------



## sublime68charge

Cycle Country 3pt Hitch,

Manual
http://www.cyclecountry.com/Portals/0/sitePDFs/71-0000.pdf

Mounting Kit for Cats,
http://www.cyclecountry.com/ThreePointMounts/tabid/94/Default.aspx?Brand=Arctic%20Cat

looks to me from the Pics you have the 3pt positioned correct.

ON the pic of the blade it kinda looks like the had that mounted Backward on the 3pt so you went in Reverse to plow the snow?

looks like some other linkage is also missing form the system also.

good luck with this.

I awaiting your results as this will inspire me to get my set up going.

Wish I could find a nice quad for $1000.00 was it?

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

i paid $1000 for the red one and $1800 for the green one


----------



## Steve G.

At first I thought the back blade was there so you could push snow in reverse... that would be an awesome setup for doing parking lots! I hope this works out for you!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I should have it done tonight. I am gonna make wings for my plow now that I have the back blade for sidewalks. I have my control mounted and all I have to do is wire the control into the acuator and battery, make a mount to attach to frame for extra support, and go use it


----------



## Zach

that looks like it has no down pressure...


----------



## Steve G.

Zach;737320 said:


> that looks like it has no down pressure...


It probably weighs a ton! Lol

It has down pressure because it doesn't raise like the plow on the front where you can bring it up by hand even if your winch is out all the way.... I think it attaches at three points so that if it's down it down. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## JTLossos

All I can say is in the first series of pictures dealing with the attaching arms, I was asking myself, "Who in the heck dresses their pet octupus up in a suit of armor?"


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I will have the thing done hopefully tomarrow. I was on call tonight and I got called in on a tow to tow a subaru out of a ditch lol. I have to mount the upper arms to the frame and put a plug on the bak of the quad so I will be able to seperate the wiring to remove.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;737320 said:


> that looks like it has no down pressure...


it has down pressure. 300lbs of it I was told by the women.


----------



## chuckraduenz

great deal!!! its simalar to my 3pt trailer i made. i was gona biuld somethin simalar for my wheeler. but i just revised my other grader frame. i can lift the whole trailer frame. and i can add weight if needed. i like my trailer 3pt system. keeps the weight off the wheeler, and pull the hitch pin, and unplug the pwer cord. and go. i like the rear hitch idea on the wheeler since it be easyier to move into small places, and there wont be much side movement. i just built a trailer since it was cheap for me. i was gona buy a 3pt system a few yrs back, but couldnt aford the almost $1000 or more depends on what you want. but if it dont work out. ill buy it from ya!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

lol I will keep ya in mind. But if it dont work out I am gonna take the acuator off the 3 point and put it on my plow to angle it. I know these 3 point hitches normally go for 700-1000$$$. I bought this for $55 with the back blade and the hitch system. I will have it done today.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

chuckraduenz;737671 said:


> great deal!!! its simalar to my 3pt trailer i made. i was gona biuld somethin simalar for my wheeler. but i just revised my other grader frame. i can lift the whole trailer frame. and i can add weight if needed. i like my trailer 3pt system. keeps the weight off the wheeler, and pull the hitch pin, and unplug the pwer cord. and go. i like the rear hitch idea on the wheeler since it be easyier to move into small places, and there wont be much side movement. i just built a trailer since it was cheap for me. i was gona buy a 3pt system a few yrs back, but couldnt aford the almost $1000 or more depends on what you want. but if it dont work out. ill buy it from ya!!!!! LOL!!!!


Wht brand do you have? or is is it homemade because i think im going to try and make one. Can you post some pics of wht u have?


----------



## chuckraduenz

i dont have a camera right now. the last one i had took a crap on me. and i am trying to get another so i can take more pics. but the 3pt system i have is home made. this is the second vershion of it. the first one i had. i used the actuator to move the wheels. insted of the implament. but when i get a cam ill post some pics.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

Ok thx because i dont feel like paying 700$ for one


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I cant figure the thing out. the actuator does not come out far enough to raise it more then an inch or so off the ground. So I took it off. I was going to put the actuator on my plow to angle it but the actuator is only a 4 inch stroke and wouldnt turn it much. when i have more time I am going to put it together again and try to figure it out.


----------



## JTLossos

Been doing some research on this. Not sure of this will help you out but have you considered just going with a sleeve hitch? Interesting video I found by just googling "atv sleeve hitch". Not sure how to link it but the guy said he's making/selling them although no price was quoted. Appears he's using the Kolpin universal rear suspension lock out kit in conjunction with his sleeve hitch which mounts into rear receiver. Not exactly sure how this would work as regards side torque forces but may be worth lookin into if your really dead set on having a rear blade. If nothing else, the video is clear enough that it would enable you to build your own relatively easy.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL

Heres the link 



I would prefer the 3pt because it is built better, but i guess this could work


----------



## Zach

whats the point of a suspension lockout?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Zach;740560 said:


> whats the point of a suspension lockout?


so it doesnt squat. I am gonna look into to getting the thing put together and put together right.


----------



## Zach

Oh.... I get it!


----------



## Reb

Studied your pictures a bit and I can see the problem. It's on upside down.


Just kidding.


I looked at both the CC system and Kolpin system (before Kolpin bought it) years ago and didn't care for either. In my pictures you can see the one I built. Very durable and provides down pressure.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

Reb;740722 said:


> Studied your pictures a bit and I can see the problem. It's on upside down.
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> I looked at both the CC system and Kolpin system (before Kolpin bought it) years ago and didn't care for either. In my pictures you can see the one I built. Very durable and provides down pressure.


this thing is just stubborn lol. I dont know what it could be. when I got it to lift off the groudn it came up a measly 1 1/2- 2 inches.


----------



## Reb

How much does the ATV squat when the blade is raised?
Is the squat using up most of the 4" travel of the actuator?
Is the actuator traveling the full 4" or is it bound up internally?
Just looking at the CC instruction manual the 4" travel on the actuator should give the blade at least 8" or more travel due to leverage.


----------



## Zach

Reb;740795 said:


> Is the squat using up most of the 4" travel of the actuator?


good point!!


----------



## chuckraduenz

yay!!! ill be getting a camera in the next few days. then i get to add updated pics. of my wheeler and my 3pt trailer.

hey EaTmYtAiLpIpEs did you check to make shure the actuator works? i mean make shure there isent something on the inside of the actuator preventing it from compleatly exstending? it lookes as if the actuator you have has moe than a few inches of a stroke. has to be something like 6"s. the one i have on my system is a 12 1/2" stroke. 

i personaly dont like the Kolpin system. why you ask. well why didnt they use a actuator insted? seems like thats a small distance for the winch to go, and your only useing about a 1' of cable. its just like lifting a plow with a winch, but there isent as much force/strain on the winch with a plow. just seems like they should be useing a actuator insted. not a winch. plus if youd use an actuator youd have down force. least with the cc sysyem there down force. but thats my thought. and also seems like alot of weight to be putting on the rear reciver hitch. i like the cc 3pt system. there down force. can easly control the hight of the implament. no cable to wear out. or winch to wear out form all the up and down.

but thats my thought................


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

the cc system doesnt hook up to the suspension at all to make it squat. the actuator comes out 4". I dont know how the hell I will get 8" of travel out of it.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I wish someone had one of these dam things that I could compare to.


----------



## chuckraduenz

have any new pics?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

chuckraduenz;740844 said:


> have any new pics?


you want some pics of it laying on the garage floor all apart lol. I took it off because they were calling for snow and I didnt want to have to plow with it on. I am going to probably put it back on tomarrow and give it ANOTHER shot at figuring it out.


----------



## chuckraduenz

i want snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

oh. its on the floor? iv seen them pics already!!! wait what part of the floor?? maybe i havent seen them yet. LOL!!!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

chuckraduenz;740878 said:


> i want snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> oh. its on the floor? iv seen them pics already!!! wait what part of the floor?? maybe i havent seen them yet. LOL!!!


lol its gonna be out the garage door very soon lol. I am gonna put it back on tomarrow and see if I can figure something out again. If not I am gonna fab up my own 3 point hitch that will be a category 1 and I can put reg tractor attachments on it. and it will raise with a winch.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I made my mind up. i took the actuator off and Iam gonna buy a cheap winch somewhere and have it raise with the winch. I will have pics in a little bit. I have to call someone from craigslist that has a 1500lb superwinch for $25.


----------



## Zach

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;741910 said:


> I made my mind up. i took the actuator off and Iam gonna buy a cheap winch somewhere and have it raise with the winch. I will have pics in a little bit. I have to call someone from craigslist that has a 1500lb superwinch for $25.


sweet deal!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

I changed my mind. I had an idea at work today when I was sitting around after I cleaned my truck  and I came home did it and it works with the actuator. here are the pics. All I have to do is make the brackets to bolt for extra support and it will be done! I get 8
of clearance liek someone said I should have gotten.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs




----------



## hondarecon4435

looks awsome i am looking for one now


----------



## chuckraduenz

WAIT!!!!!!!!!!! hey i think i know whay it dont work. heres what i think. first question id like to ask is. how much dose it move up and down total. when its laying on the floor. with the lift arms installed on the top hole? know what im talking about? if needed see if i can do a pic of my own. also im pretty shure the black frame of the hitch system has to be vertical, not at an angle... see what im getting at? but ill see if i can draw a pic to better explane my self.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

the only way it can go on is at an angle. from the ground to its highest point it raises 8 inches.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

hondarecon4435;742347 said:


> looks awsome i am looking for one now


let me test it out before you go buying one lol. I have to make mounts later on after work and then I will test it out. or maybe I will go load the thing up now and bring it to work and work on it.


----------



## sublime68charge

I am awaiting the test trials of this 
my long range plan is to get another 450 Honda and fab up a front 4 link system and put my snow blower on that and then my rear 3pt system "that is still in a box under the work bench" with rear mounted blade and thought of putting ends on the blade to make a Mini Box for pulling snow into a pile and then fire up the blower remove the pile.

But I dont' wanna try doing this to my main machine as I when it's time for snow removal I just wanna remove snow and don't have time to tinker/break down/fix/fab stuff up.
alas I am still trying to save up for the other Foreman.

seems like I get some $ saved up and then I go and spend it on other thing's I think I need.

sorry for rambling on. 
good luck with the set up and let us know how it works out for ya.


----------



## chuckraduenz

still seems odd to me that is has to be at that much of an angel.... somethin isent right. i tryed searchin google but came up empty handed. sorry guy. but i finly got my camera. and heres a few pics of the 3pt trailer i made (remade)


----------



## Zach

Looks scary.... just kiddin


----------



## chuckraduenz

gee thanks  but it works!!!


----------



## Zach

and THATS all that matters!


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

how does it raise?


----------



## chuckraduenz

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;745995 said:


> how does it raise?


there is a 12v 12 1/2" stroke actuator in he middle of the frame.


----------



## hondarecon4435

not bad but it would be alot better if it had high flotation tires and was all welded together


----------



## Greenwalt

I still don't get what the point of the back blade is? I can see it's use on a residential for back dragging from the door, but other than that how is that going to help on a side walk?


----------



## snowblowertruck

I think I'd be very cautious while using it. There is no way for that blade to trip and if it snags on something it will most definately ruin your day, it could throw you over the handle bars or even pull your machine apart (tweek the frame).


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

snowblowertruck;747365 said:


> I think I'd be very cautious while using it. There is no way for that blade to trip and if it snags on something it will most definately ruin your day, it could throw you over the handle bars or even pull your machine apart (tweek the frame).


I know it doesnt trip. it will helo on a sidewalk because the few walks I do on my street. my front blade is 54" and with it angled all the way it barely fits on the walk. and when I was going up the walk I would always hit the grass and throw me all over the place. When I have the blade down I am not gonna go fast at all. But I am going to get a york rake for the 3 point hitch for my beach because I am not gonn hassle myself to get my backhoe off my tractor to put the 3 point hitch arms on it to use a york rake.


----------



## snowblowertruck

Well I wasn't trying to bust your chops, but I thought it might be good info to pass along before a costly situation occured. Could even be a seam in a driveway. You should be safe with slower speeds, but that hasn't been the case for me this year.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

snowblowertruck;747410 said:


> Well I wasn't trying to bust your chops, but I thought it might be good info to pass along before a costly situation occured. Could even be a seam in a driveway. You should be safe with slower speeds, but that hasn't been the case for me this year.


ya I know I have to be very careful. I dont want to break anything.


----------



## Zach

the only use Ive seen for a rear blade is cleanup behind the front plow/doing one layer with front, lower layer with rear or backing in to tight spaces.... is there anything else Im missing?


----------



## snowblowertruck

Use it instead of trying to backdrag with the front blade, up close to a building or what not. It will leave you with less shoveling to be done.


----------



## Reb

While you may have better luck I found the back system didn't work well for moving snow. You may be able to move minor amounts of snow away from buildings but typically I found I would loose traction fairly quick when using the back system to move snow. I tried a back blade, box scraper and my rake with the fold down blade. I even tried my scarifier to see if it would break up the ice, it did some but not enough to be worth while.

I also found trying to use the back system and front snowplow together didn't work well at all. When the back system is raised it pulls enough weight off the front tires that steering was a problem as well as overall traction.

The conclusion I came to was the back system (what I call the Ag. system) is great for moving dirt, gravel and such but not worth a darn for snow while the front snowplow is great for moving snow it isn't worth a darn for moving dirt and gravel as a general rule.

Hopefully you have better luck than I did.


----------



## sublime68charge

are you gonna run the back blade at an angle?

if you did catch somethign it would just pitch the rear of the ATV sideway's most likley.
Plus if you stay at low speeds you should be alright and it sounds like our alread plowing areas that you know.

and at last resort if it does stop you and you fly over teh handle bars your landing on unplowed ground that should be nice and soft LOL

ok ok

sorry about that 

sublime out.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs

sublime68charge;747975 said:


> are you gonna run the back blade at an angle?
> 
> if you did catch somethign it would just pitch the rear of the ATV sideway's most likley.
> Plus if you stay at low speeds you should be alright and it sounds like our alread plowing areas that you know.
> 
> and at last resort if it does stop you and you fly over teh handle bars your landing on unplowed ground that should be nice and soft LOL
> 
> ok ok
> 
> sorry about that
> 
> sublime out.


lol thats very true


----------



## SQuad

Hi Guy's, My rear plow works very well for pulling snow from the multitude of doors at the varios places I do. It is very light though and does not scrape packed snow. I do a motel as well as a Y.M.C.A. where the snow gets packed down overnight so I get my brother to stand on the rear blade to increase the down pressure. Now I've discovered that because the winch that activates the rear blade is mounted on the pillar that holds the blade I can unpin the strap from the rack of the ATV and hook it up to the reciever hitch on the rear axel there for creating down force. The next R&D is to replace the strap winch with a 2500lb. Superwinch that accepts pulleys or sprockets. Were going to run a chain from the mounting point on the rack through the winch which will have a drive sprocket as well as two idler sprockets down to a coil spring mounted on the rear reciever. Therefore it will winch up and pull down without having to get on and off or having my brother stand on the blade. My rear blade trips though I haven't seen it do it yet. At the Motel that I do ( old Journeys End ) the have pillars in the walkway therefore I use the rear blade when I back up to them when there are cars parked close to the curb. I drop the rear and front blade and plow foward. Still a work in progress but it beats shoveling by hand.


----------

